# How do I get rid of CRABS?????



## REELBEAST (Aug 3, 2007)

That's right, it's not what you are thinking! But now that I have your attention, I have a large problem with fiddler crabs in my back yard. They make burrows just like gophers and are actually wreaking havoc. There are a few big ones a little smaller than a tennis ball and most of them the size of a golf ball. The burrows are very deep and have actually undermined some of the sidewalk causing the sidewalk to crack buckle and drop in elevation. I REALLY need to thin these guys out or send them packing!!! Does anybody have any experience with these pest? I have tried a little bit of everything, but nothing seems to work.


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

Shave one side of your crotch, then light the other side on fire and when they come running out of the fire stab them with an icepick. Ops wrong crabs! lolhwell:...Waymore


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

use them for bait


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Google trap fiddler crabs. There are several sites with instructions for catching them for bait.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Where do you live? Fiddlers make great bait.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Friend had the same problem, almost, he had TPWD come out and they suggested he contact biologists and they would remove them and relocate them. but he also suggested to put up a 12" high metal fence the use for sidewalks. without doing anything "Illegal" he was told there wasn't but a few options


----------



## REELBEAST (Aug 3, 2007)

I live on the water in Aransas Pass, and they would make awesome bait, but they are way to quick and wll not enter a regular crab trap setting in the yard. Maybe they need a little crab ramp. I will try google for fiddler crabs. Thanks.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Put three or four big black drum in your back yard. Tripletails work also but they are hard to keep in a fence.

Don't you just hate an old fat smart *****??

http://www.dularge.com/history.html

Back at the camp, Coogan and I spent a lot of time outside: in the marsh, behind the bulkhead, under the camp, and especially on the fan-tail of the Norma B. At age 8, I received a Daisy BB gun from Paw Paw. Coogan and I then eradicated the fiddler crabs around the camp with wasteful abandon only known by 19th century buffalo hunters.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

get a sheephead


----------



## Bubba T. (May 27, 2004)

*me too*



Sunbeam said:


> Put three or four big black drum in your back yard. Tripletails work also but they are hard to keep in a fence.
> 
> Don't you just hate an old fat smart *****??
> 
> ...


 I remember the good ole days when us sharpshooters could knock a skeeter off a teeter.... thanks for taking me back a few decades....:rotfl:


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

we have trouble with crawfish so we drop a mothball in the hole and they go away for a long time.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Best I heard was to just squat over a mirror and when they see what was in the mirror they would jump off on to the mirror.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Came across this a while back looking up Sand Flea information.

http://www.ehow.com/how_8400097_make-trap-fiddler-crabs.html

Might work with a few adaptations.

Good Luck.

fangard


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

fangard said:


> Came across this a while back looking up Sand Flea information.
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_8400097_make-trap-fiddler-crabs.html
> 
> ...


 A guy could get a PHd in Fiddler Crabs from that website. Good info.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Leave some bait out for them and when they come out of their holes, cast net them.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Dig a hole near the crabs, put a coffee can in the hole to where the top of the can is flush with the ground. Put a small piece of fish in the can and start collecting crabs.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Go to the Dr. dude!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Could be worse, could be yellowjacjets


----------



## cozysj (Jan 6, 2012)

Waymore you kill me laghed for 5 min. Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## aqua n tonic (Jul 12, 2006)

*crabs*

Had a buddy that got the crabs once, he wore the same pair of overalls for a week and he would give them a shot of seven dust every other day. We still laugh at him.


----------



## Take'emGator (Apr 10, 2012)

Those little things are the devil, get you a schnouzer, them suckers love them little crabs, be ware though, their farts are horendous


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

I say lots of black cats,beer,cigars and video cameras


----------



## txduckhntr (Jun 10, 2012)

got any left over fireworks? 
or
drop dry ice in the hole they will come out or die...their choice


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

There is no better bait for Sheep Head than Fiddler Crabs.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

all i can tell you is they like honeybuns lol use to watch Cotton at SLP pier feed them


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Give the neighbor kid a BB gun. We killed the heck out of them behind the house when I was a kid.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

leavem be, you have a natural bait graden in yer yard..reds love them


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

A feral pig will make quick work of them.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

We have the same problem at our condo at SPI. BB gun early in the morning is the best remedy we have found.


----------

